# להסתפק במועט, עד שיגיע משהו יותר טוב



## פפאיה

Hello everybody, 

There is a pharse in Arabic that means "make use of what you have right now (even if it doesn't suit your skills or it is of little help) until something better comes". 
I wanted to ask whether anyone has an idea of a phrase in Hebrew which conveys the same (or a similar) meaning - specifically, the meaning of "until something better comes". 
I found somewhere the amusing phrase "בהיעדר ציפור שיר, גם עורב ייחשב זמיר ". But it a bit... uncommon.
I'd be glad to hear your ideas. 
Thanks!


----------



## origumi

Maybe Song of the Songs 2:2-3
כשושנה בין החוחים, כן רעייתי בין הבנות
כתפוח בעצי היער, כן דודי בין הבנים


----------



## OsehAlyah

For some reason the following expression is twirling around in my head, but for the life of me, I cannot remember it in its complete form or its exact origin.
"Better <something> in hand, than <something_else> up in the sky."


----------



## origumi

OsehAlyah said:


> For some reason the following expression is twirling around in my head, but for the life of me, I cannot remember it in its complete form or its exact origin.
> "Better <something> in hand, than <something_else> up in the sky."


That's טובה ציפור אחת ביד משתיים על העץ.

---

Another alternative: במדבר גם קוץ הוא פרח.


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> That's טובה ציפור אחת ביד משתיים על העץ.


That's exactly the one.  Thanks origumi.


פפאיה said:


> .......
> I found somewhere the amusing phrase "בהיעדר ציפור שיר, גם עורב ייחשב  זמיר ".


This actually made me smile.  Thanks for that.


----------



## פפאיה

Hi,
Thanks for your offers so far!
Origumi - I didn't understand your first examples... how are they related to the meaning of the phrase?
Regarding "טובה ציפור אחת ביד משתיים על העץ" - I'm not sure that it has the same meaning. I think it means more to be happy with what you've got, and not attempt to have anything better, for fear of remaining with nothing.
And OsehAlyah -  I liked it too... and the phrase in Arabic also has something with birds in it. 
Any more offers?


----------



## Maayan

פפאיה said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your offers so far!
> Origumi - I didn't understand your first examples... how are they related to the meaning of the phrase?
> Regarding "טובה ציפור אחת ביד משתיים על העץ" - I'm not sure that it has the same meaning. I think it means more to be happy with what you've got, and not attempt to have anything better, for fear of remaining with nothing.
> And OsehAlyah -  I liked it too... and the phrase in Arabic also has something with birds in it.
> Any more offers?


 
There's also: טוב כלב חי מאריה מת, meaning: it's better living a despicable life than dying a honorable death.


----------



## origumi

If it becomes a zoological thread... what about הֱוֵה זָנָב לָאֲרָיוֹת וְאַל תְּהִי רֹאשׁ לַשּׁוּעָלִים? Not directly related to the subject, yet a counterpunch to Maayan's dead lion.


----------



## Maayan

origumi said:


> If it becomes a zoological thread... what about הֱוֵה זָנָב לָאֲרָיוֹת וְאַל תְּהִי רֹאשׁ לַשּׁוּעָלִים? Not directly related to the subject, yet a counterpunch to Maayan's dead lion.


 
Good idea, Origumi! You can switch the foxes with the lions and get: הוה ראש לשועלים ואל תהי זנב לאריות and get Papaya's "make use of what you have right now" (even if it's being the leader of foxes rather then a follower of the lions)


----------



## origumi

I don't mind, but רבי מתיה בן חרש may object. That's where he got his reputation.


----------



## hadronic

OsehAlyah said:


> "Better <something> in hand, than <something_else> up in the sky."


 
In English : A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------

